# amano shrimp keep hidding and wont come out



## iFxWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

hey the other day i got 4 amano shrimp and all they done when i put them in the tank was hide in the rocks at the corner and they never come out. is there a reason for this??

tank 100L
planted
sand substrate
3 female betta
5 neon tetra 
3 honey gourami


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Do you have anything else in the tank like fish? If so they are hidding because they know fish will eat them as a snack. If there is no fish in the tank or nothing but them. Just give them some time to get use to there new home. They will come out when they feel safe.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Typical Amano behavior.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That is the way about half of mine have always acted. Sort of like they don't like light. I shine the flashlight in my tank at night when the light is out to check on them every now and then. Their eyes glow an almost orange color....pretty cool looking and very easy to spot.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about amano shrimp but most shrimp will hide with fish in the tank. Even fish that are not big enough to eat the shrimp will often pick at them. You see shrimp at their best in their own tank or with very small fish that won't pester them.


----------

